# Ambien linked to memory loss & munchies



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2006)

> MSNBC staff and news service reports
> Updated: 11:41 a.m. ET March 15, 2006
> 
> CHICAGO - Strange behavior by insomniacs taking prescription drugs, ranging from binge eating to having sex while asleep, have raised safety questions about anti-insomnia medications such as Sanofi-Aventis Ambien.
> Researchers in Minnesota are studying cases where insomniacs taking Ambien got up in the middle of the night, binged uncontrollably, then remembered nothing of their actions. The researchers expect to publish data shortly.



Full Article


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2006)

After taking Ambien, I frequently forget what I was eating.


----------



## White Fox (Mar 15, 2006)

These pharmaceutical drugs are very scary. For those who have insomnia please give Hatha Yoga a try. I do some before I go to bed with this Yoga sound Cd playing by Wai Lana Yoga called "rest and relax" playing in the background. After that my mind has shut up and I can drift off peacefully into sleep.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess I was lucky. After a difficult surgery 2 years ago, I took ambien for awhile because of horrible insomnia. It worked great for me. It got my sleep back on track and stayed on track. I only took it for a short time though.
I would only use it as a last resort though since I hate taking any type of medication! Definately avoid the meds if you can!


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2006)

"Increased use of these drugs is spurred in part by heavy advertising and patients may be using the drugs for longer periods than they are intended, experts said."

That says a lot right there.

I took Ambien for an extended period of time while I was struggling with neurological issues.  It was a tremendous benefit.  Never had the memory loss problem...but that's probably because I read the monograph that warned of of memory loss if one has less than 8 hours/night of sleep.  Ambien isn't a med to take a 2AM by someone expecting to get up at 7:30.

There are a few things that bother me.  One is, I don't like the way some medications, or the folks that use them, are roundly demonized.  People get sick.  I did.  

On the other hand, irresponsible use of any med is something that I loathe.  Just a couple of days ago I heard someone in my office complain that they don't have any Ambien.  Why?  Because they have been taking their spouse's med, and their spouse is out of town for a few days.  

Patients have a responsibility to their own health.   That responsibility goes further than just reading the "Take 1 at bedtime" label.   Read the monograph of EVERY prescription med.  Research the med on the web.  Ask questions.  Ask more questions.   Pay attention to the changes in one's body.  Keep an open channel of discussion with one's doctor.  Learn from one's doctor.  Don't believe the television ads that lead one to believe that simply taking a pill means an obliviation of one's problems.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I can't say that Ambien is my excuse.... TW


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2006)

My memory lost is due to getting older I'm sure, but then again after forty year in the Art it just maybe too many kicks to the head.
Terry


----------

